# Teichbau Kosten ?



## DanielKny (30. Apr. 2018)

Guten Morgen leute.
Also meine frage ist was kostet denn ein Neubau eines Teiches.
Nehmen wir an ich würde einen 15 000L Teich bauen was für Möglichkeiten gäbe es da was wäre die beste und was die günstigste.
In den Teich sollen einmal so ca 10-12 Kois schwimmen heißt Bodenabläufe und Skimmer wären auch nicht schlecht.
Und wenn jemand Lust hat könnte er ja auch sagen was da Monatlich für kosten auf einen zu kommen.
Ich frage nicht nur aus Interesse sondern da ich in den nächsten 12 Monaten mit der Planung und eventuell in den nächste 24  Monaten mit den bau beginnen möchte.
Eine flach Zone mit 40cm Wäre auch gut aber Bei manchen Sachen glaube ich nicht machbar oder ?

Also nun zu den Möglichkeiten die ich kenne.

Folienteich
Wird wahrscheinlich von der Modellierung der Ebenen das einfachste sein und gütigste mit Folie und Files.
Aber von dem was ich mir vorstelle wird Bodenablauf schwer anzubringen sein und Skimmer. 

Betonieren
Wird denke ich das Aufwendigste sein und zugleich teuerste aber hält länger und wird man Leichter Abläufe mit einbinden können.

PE-Becken
Ich muss zu geben das wäre mein Favorit wenn es nicht mit den ebenen so Schwer machbar wäre.
Leichte Einbindung von Abläufen. Kostet aber auch wieder ein gutes stück was sich aber bei 10 000 - 
15 000l noch in grenzen halten sollte.

Habt ihr gute seiten hier für ?

Gibt es noch mehr oder gar Bessere Möglichkeiten ?

Bei der Filterung bin ich Noch komplett offen und nehme jeden Vorschlag gerne an was sinnvoll hier für wäre.

Dies ist Kein Planungs Thread sondern nur zum Informartionen Sammeln.

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe

Ich entschuldige mich schon mal für alle Fehler die ich gemacht habe.

Tipps,Ideen und Vorschläge sind gerne gesehen.

Bitte keine Beleidigungen sondern nur Nützliche Antworten.


----------



## teichinteressent (30. Apr. 2018)

Moin moin,

wie groß ist denn dein finanzieller Rahmen?

Zum Stromverbrauch: Ich habe zwei Luftpumpen je 30 Watt, eine für Luftheber, eine für Reinigung Spaltsieb und Belüftung Helix. Die laufen in der Saison ununterbrochen.
Bei Bedarf schalte ich eine 55Watt UVC für max 7 Tage zu. Wenn das Wasser klar ist, wird sie aus gemacht. Letztes Jahr lief sie 3x eine Woche.

Luftpumpen 60 Watt x 24 Stunden x 30 Tage x 8 Monate = 344 kWh
UVC 55 Watt x 24 Stunden x 7 Tage x 3 = 27 kWh
Summe 371 kWh; gemittelt auf 8 Monate = 46 kWh pro Monat.

Und nein, mehr brauche nicht.
Meine 18000 werden alle zwei Stunden gefilter, Luftheber schafft 10000 l/h.

Mein 200 Liter Aquarium hat fast den gleichen Verbrauch, nämlich 38 kWh pro Monat.


----------



## DanielKny (30. Apr. 2018)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> wie groß ist denn dein finanzieller Rahmen?


Den habe ich mir bei ca 3000€ gesetzt 
Je nach dem wie mir die Lösung gefällt vielleicht auch mehr

Wow das ist ja wirklich noch in einen Rahmen der wirklich bezahlbar ist von den monatlichen kosten.

Und danke für die Antwort


----------



## koiteich1 (30. Apr. 2018)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> wie groß ist denn dein finanzieller Rahmen?





KleinKoi schrieb:


> Den habe ich mir bei ca 3000€ gesetzt



So hatte ich am Anfang auch gedacht und dann waren wir auf dem dreifachen  
Durch Fehler wo ich auch nicht auf erfahrene teichbetreiber hören wollte ging die Summe dann nochmals höher.

Da du Koi halten möchtest mach es gleich richtig somit sparst du dir und den Fischen eine Menge Ärger.
bei 12 koi und nur 15000 Ltr sollte ne muss die Filterung schon passen.
Würde da zu einem Trommel oder Vliesfilter raten.
Trommler zb. Aquaforte neu für 1000€ oder einen gebrauchten Trommler oder Vliesfilter aus der Bucht aber in Schwerkraft.

Würde dir empfehlen dich durch ein paar Foren durchzulesen gerade was Teichbau und Filterung angeht.
Da dann das für dich passende rausfiltern und dann gezielt Fragen stellen.


----------



## Alfii147 (30. Apr. 2018)

KleinKoi schrieb:


> Den habe ich mir bei ca 3000€ gesetzt



Das kostet alleine der Vorfilter, bei einem vernünftigen System!
Welcher auch Pflicht ist, bei deinem Wunschbesatz von 10-12 Kois, bei 15 000 Liter..


----------



## Teich4You (30. Apr. 2018)

Noch wichtiger: Schau dir real funktionierende Teiche an und lass dir die Technik mal zeigen und erzählen was sich bewährt hat und was nicht. Fast jeder hat schon einiges durch. Koihalter sind überwiegend hilfsbereit wenn es um Beratung geht. Ich wette auch in deiner Nähe gibt es einige. Nur so bekommt man einen richtigen Eindruck.

Für einen soliden Koiteich in der gewünschten Größe, egal welche Ausführung, solltest du 5.000-9.000 Euro veranschlagen.


----------



## Haggard (30. Apr. 2018)

Ich habe mich auch mächtig verkalkuliert, da ich z.B. mal Hilfe von einem Maurer brauchte oder die Firma, die den Aushub gemacht hat, sich mit der Erdmenge vertan hat. Dazu kommt dann noch immens viel an Kleinkram, was ich auch unterschätz habe. Ich bin schon gut 1500€ über dem, was ich bis zu meinem aktuellem Baustand geplant hatte  
Meine Teichumrandung wird nun auch deutlich aufwendiger, als gedacht und wird auch ein paar hundert € mehr veranschlagen. 
Was ich damit sagen will, lieber ein wenig großzügiger kalkulieren...


----------



## DanielKny (30. Apr. 2018)

Ich glaub wir haben aneinander vorbei geredet ich will nur für den teich ohne Technik 3000€ ausgeben die Technik selber hab ich noch offen gelassen.
Was ist für 3000€ bei einen teich alles drin zum bauen also nur die schale bzw beton/folie und rohre
Technik keine Ahnung da werden nochmal 2000-4000€ in die hand genommen aber alles nach der reihe


----------



## Michael H (30. Apr. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Das kostet alleine der Vorfilter, bei einem vernünftigen System!
> Welcher auch Pflicht ist, bei deinem Wunschbesatz von 10-12 Kois, bei 15 000 Liter..


----------



## Teich4You (30. Apr. 2018)

KleinKoi schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir haben aneinander vorbei geredet ich will nur für den teich ohne Technik 3000€ ausgeben die Technik selber hab ich noch offen gelassen.
> Was ist für 3000€ bei einen teich alles drin zum bauen also nur die schale bzw beton/folie und rohre
> Technik keine Ahnung da werden nochmal 2000-4000€ in die hand genommen aber alles nach der reihe


Rechteckiger Teich, Ringgurt aus Beton, PVC Folie ein schweißen lassen, dann hast noch was über für Rohre und Bodenabläufe. Eventuell reicht es für PE Folie. Musst du dur Angebote einholen lassen. Irgendwo um die 28,- der Quadratmeter.


----------



## DanielKny (30. Apr. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Rechteckiger Teich, Ringgurt aus Beton, PVC Folie ein schweißen lassen, dann hast noch was über für Rohre und Bodenabläufe. Eventuell reicht es für PE Folie. Musst du dur Angebote einholen lassen. Irgendwo um die 28,- der Quadratmeter.



Ja so 3,5 Meter auf 2 meter und ca 2,2meter tief 
Wären 22 schalungssteine pro reihe 
9 reihen bräuchte ich dann wären ca 200 steine.
Was kostet einer und der Beton weil da hab ich keine Ahnung und sind schalungsteiche in der größe genauso teuer ?
Und den Bodenablauf kann ich den auch in die folie rein schweißen lassen ?


----------



## Teich4You (30. Apr. 2018)

Bei PE reichen 2-3 Reihen Steine. Daran runter graben. Die Folie ist sehr steif. 

Auch für Steine musst du dir ein Angebot holen. Je nach Menge und Lieferung variiert der Preis.

Sack Estrichbeton irgendwo 4,- Euro.


----------



## koiteich1 (30. Apr. 2018)

3,5x2m finden ich echt für koi zu klein
Bedenke ein koi schießt quer durch den teich wenn er erschreckt wird und da kann er bei 2m schnell wandberührung haben.
Nicht zuvergessen das die auch wachsen.


----------



## Alfii147 (30. Apr. 2018)

KleinKoi schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir haben aneinander vorbei geredet ich will nur für den teich ohne Technik 3000€ ausgeben die Technik selber hab ich noch offen gelassen.
> Was ist für 3000€ bei einen teich alles drin zum bauen also nur die schale bzw beton/folie und rohre
> Technik keine Ahnung da werden nochmal 2000-4000€ in die hand genommen aber alles nach der reihe



Das war aber leider auch nicht wirklich ersichtlich..
~ 3000 € da könnten wir gut hinkommen ..

Eventuell auch mal nach Sandwichplatten - Paneele umsehen, diese sind sehr stabil, daraus lässt sich ohne Probleme, auch ein Hochteich bauen..
Der zusätzliche Vorteil, eine gleich sehr gute Isolierung deines Teiches..! 

Dazu 1.5 - 2 mm PVC Folie eingeschweißt ~ 850 € inkl. Material. 

Könnte man hinbekommen, erst Recht wenn es selbst gemacht werden kann.


----------



## Michael H (30. Apr. 2018)

Hallo
Dann rechnen wir mal
200 Schalsteine ( 17,5 ) a 2;50 Euro = 500 Euro
3-4 Kubig Kies a 20 Euro = 80 Euro mit Anfahrt etwa 120 Euro
PVC Folie a 2,50 Euro ( etwa 80 qm ) = 200 Euro
Rohre , Fittings , Ba , sonstiges etwa 200-250 Euro
Sack Zement kostet 2,20 Euro etwa a 30-40 Stück

Kommt jetzt drauf an ob du noch ne Bodenplatte willst . Die Grenzen nach oben sind offen .
Die Preise sind ETWA Preise , können also schwanken noch oben oder unten .

Der Passende Eigenbaufilter würde ich bei 1500 bis 2000 Euro ansetzten . Da kommt schon so einiges zusammen .


----------



## DanielKny (1. Mai 2018)

Hab mir ein Angebot für ein pe becken eingeholt das Angebot war für 4x2x2 und 2 Abläufen 1 Skimmer 2 rückläufe
Für 6600€ mit 10mm PE 
Finde das schon teuer.


----------



## koiteich1 (1. Mai 2018)

KleinKoi schrieb:


> Für 6600€ mit *10mm* PE



Kann das sein das die 10mm ein Druckfehler sind ?


----------



## DanielKny (1. Mai 2018)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Kann das sein das die 10mm ein Druckfehler sind ?


Wieso ?


----------



## Zacky (1. Mai 2018)

Ich denke mal, dass ist ein Angebot von 10 mm PE-Platten, womit sich ja eigentlich die Bauweise grundsätzlich ändern würde, da nichts mehr gemauert bzw. teilgemauert werden muss (siehe Schwimmteichbau von @Rhabanus ). Ich würde mir weitere Angebote einholen und das Ganze dann präzisieren, was ich will. Also PE-Folie in 1 mm wäre dann wohl eine normale Variante bzw. PVC-Folie in 1,5 mm. Das natürlich vor Ort verbaut und dazu die Einbettung der Skimmer, Bodenabläufe und der Rückläufe, denn die Arbeiten kosten meist extra.


----------



## DanielKny (1. Mai 2018)

Schreib ich wirklich so das man nix versteht sry
Ja ich wollte ein Vergleich zu anderen fertig teichen von großen Herstellern.
PE Platten wären schön bzw einfach aber leider über dem was ich ausgeben möchte.
Selber schweißen ist glaub zu schwer.


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Mai 2018)

200€ der m2 PEHD sind vermutlich Mondpreise, wenn  es  nur um das Verlegen der Platten und dem Einschweisse der Ab- und Zuläufe geht.

Den Teich finde ich pers. zu klein ...oder er wird schnell zu klein  werden vom Volumen her für Koihaltung...
So ca. 30m3 mit 2 BA und einem Skimmer in ca. 3 x6 m und 2m tief ist sicher schöner und technisch und von den Unterhaltskosten beherrschbar.


----------



## DanielKny (1. Mai 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Den Teich finde ich pers. zu klein ...oder er wird schnell zu klein  werden vom Volumen her für Koihaltung...
> So ca. 30m3 mit 2 BA und einem Skimmer in ca. 3 x6 m und 2m tief ist sicher schöner und technisch und von den Unterhaltskosten beherrschbar.



Okay danke für deine meinung.
Werde dann glaub lieber warten bis ich größer bauen kann bzw alles nochmal überdenken da mir 30m³ zurzeit doch sehe groß vorkommen.
Und ich sonst immer gelesen hab ab 10m³ ist ein teich für einen koi gut.
Und jeder weitere 1m³


----------



## DbSam (1. Mai 2018)

KleinKoi schrieb:


> Schreib ich wirklich so das man nix versteht sry


Nee, Du bist nur in einem Forum unterwegs. 
Im Normalfall ist es so, dass Dir hier oft jeder Teichbauer seine eigene Teichbauweise anpreisen wird. Das ist normal und auch wünschenswert, denn so kommen viele Ideen zusammen.
Und auch einfach und allein deswegen, weil oft keine Erfahrungen mit anderen Bauweisen vorhanden sind und niemand genau Deine Bodenverhältnisse, deren Statik und andere Einflüsse zur Standsicherheit des Teiches kennt.

Bei solch einer allgemein gestellten Frage wie Du sie gestellt hast, da kannst und darfst Du also auch keine unbedingt allgemeingültigen Antworten erwarten.

Tipps zu einer stabilen Bauweise mit Bodenplatte und Schalsteinen sind fast immer richtig, da solch eine Teichkonstruktion in sich genügend Stabilität besitzt.
Bei allen anderen Vorschlägen müsste man sich den Baugrund und das Umfeld des zukünftigen Teichloches zur näheren Betrachtung unter die Lupe nehmen.

Solch eine Konstruktion mit Schalsteinen und Folie besitzt auch mit einer Folie auf die Dauer genügend Widerstandsfähigkeit gegen UV-Licht und normale Beanspruchung. (Sonst müssten auch Millionen Badepools nach ein paar Jahren beim Baden und in der Sonne einfach so zerfallen ...)

Weiterhin kommen noch die Überlegungen der Vor- und Nachteile und Kosten einer Dämmung des Teiches und eben auch, welche Filtertechnik man später einsetzen möchte.
Auch diese Überlegungen und Kosten müssen bei der Planung und beim Bau des Teiches mit einbezogen werden, auch wenn die Technik erst später gekauft werden soll.

Das alles ist noch relativ unvollständig und man könnte hier noch viele weitere Gedanken dazu schreiben ...
Aber das würde dann kaum noch einer lesen wollen. 




KleinKoi schrieb:


> Werde dann glaub lieber warten bis ich größer bauen kann bzw alles nochmal überdenken


Naja, Du könntest auch nur auf 1,50 Tiefe gehen und dafür mehr in die Länge und Breite, was mein Vorschlag wäre.

Summa summarum:
Mit einer genauer formulierten Frage kannst Du auch bessere Antworten bekommen.
Die Richtung, in welche sich die Gesamtpreise bewegen, diese hast Du zumindest hier schon erfahren (müssen).


Gruß Carsten


----------



## DanielKny (1. Mai 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Nee, Du bist nur in einem Forum unterwegs.
> Im Normalfall ist es so, dass Dir hier oft jeder Teichbauer seine eigene Teichbauweise anpreisen wird. Das ist normal und auch wünschenswert, denn so kommen viele Ideen zusammen.
> Und auch einfach und allein deswegen, weil oft keine Erfahrungen mit anderen Bauweisen vorhanden sind und niemand genau Deine Bodenverhältnisse, deren Statik und andere Einflüsse zur Standsicherheit des Teiches kennt.
> 
> ...


Wow danke für deine Antwort hat sicher lange gedauert
Ja nächstes mal muss ich Wohl genauer darauf eingehen.
Und ich wollte insgesamt auch nicht so viel für den bau ausgeben bzw für alles da ich noch kein eigenes haus habe und dann lieber falls ich mal eins besitzen werde da größer bauen (ka auch nicht mehr wie 40m³)
Aber ja ich frag ab sofort nur eins nach dem anderen und genauer ist glaub insgesamt besser danke


----------



## DbSam (1. Mai 2018)

KleinKoi schrieb:


> deine Antwort hat sicher lange gedauert


Na ja, ging so ...
Ich schreibe extra langsam, da ich doch nicht weiß wie schnell Ihr hier lesen könnt. 



KleinKoi schrieb:


> Und ich wollte insgesamt auch nicht so viel für den bau ausgeben bzw für alles da ich noch kein eigenes haus habe und dann lieber falls ich mal eins besitzen werde da größer bauen (ka auch nicht mehr wie 40m³)


Auch das wäre doch schon eine Aussage für das erste Posting gewesen.
Da denkt der Antwortende auch schon ein bisschen in eine andere Richtung und gibt vielleicht auch mal solche 'geht so' Tipps ...
Blöd nur, wenn dann kein eigenes Haus kommt. 


Aber an der Statik, einer Mindestgröße für die einzusetzenden Fischarten und einem halbwegs gescheitem Filter kommt man halt doch nicht vorbei.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichinteressent (1. Mai 2018)

Bei einem Teich, vielleicht 8x7m und 1,5 tief, schräge Wände, gebuddelt mit der Schaufel, bedarf es keiner Statik. Der steht alleine gerade. Etwas KG für BA und Skimmer noch dazu. Die Kosten sind überschaubar.

So kann das auch mal zwei, drei Jahre mit ganz wenig Fisch genutzt werden.
Währenddessen kann man sich ganz in Ruhe den Filter planen.

Man kann es nämlich übertreiben und Leute abschrecken. Wenn ich schon höre, mehrere Tausend Euro Baukosten und ein Stromverbrauch der meinen um ein Vielfaches überschreitet, da schüttele ich nur mit dem Kopf.


----------



## DbSam (1. Mai 2018)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Bei einem Teich, vielleicht 8x7m und 1,5 tief, schräge Wände, gebuddelt mit der Schaufel, bedarf es keiner Statik.


Na, Du bist mir ein Held. 
'Deine' schrägen Wände gehören nämlich auch zur Statik. 
Und dann soll es auch Leute geben, die den Teich direkt am Haus und/oder Terrasse bauen. Dort sollte man sich dann etwas länger damit 'beschäftigen'.


Und auch solch ein Aussage, die nebenbei bemerkt auch richtig ist:


teichinteressent schrieb:


> So kann das auch mal zwei, drei Jahre mit ganz wenig Fisch genutzt werden.


... meinte ich mit:


DbSam schrieb:


> Da denkt der Antwortende auch schon ein bisschen in eine andere Richtung und gibt vielleicht auch mal solche 'geht so' Tipps ...




Bis denne,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teich4You (1. Mai 2018)

KleinKoi schrieb:


> Und ich wollte insgesamt auch nicht so viel für den bau ausgeben bzw für alles da ich noch kein eigenes haus habe und dann lieber falls ich mal eins besitzen werde da größer bauen



Dann empfehle ich dir eine für´s erste eine solide Hälterung.
Da kannst du ebenso Spass haben, viel lernen und dir mehr Gedanken über die Zukunft deines Hobby und dem Teich beim zukünftigen Haus machen.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Mai 2018)

Hier eine immer wieder gern verlinkte Teichbaudou eine PEHD- Teiches.
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=23271
Schalsteine, wie es aussieht ohne Bodenplatte, runde strömungsgünstige Ecken, Clever gebaute Flachwasserzone.
Verrohrung in PEHD.
Nur den dort verbauten Trommelfilter kann ich nicht empfehlen, weil ich ein ebensolches Modell habe...


----------

